# some pics.



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

here's some pics. Black lace, lavendar dragon, black marble and a female.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Honestly why post pics that we can barely see any detail, super fuzzy, my 10 year old cell took better pictures


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

